# Trying Transit In L.A.



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 27, 2010)

This L.A. Times "Column One" feature is about a young woman - a midwestern transplant to Los Angeles - who turns to riding the bus when facing newly-reduced circumstances (though not so reduced that she moves from pricey Brentwood). It includes a fairly ridiculous passage about riding the bus under the influence, but better that than driving, right?

Riding the bus changes her view

"Carr represents a relatively small but highly important segment of the MTA's passenger base: people who could commute by car but take the bus instead. Such 'discretionary riders' currently make up a little more than a quarter of total ridership.

"Transportation officials consider people like Carr central to the agency's future as it builds more rail lines with hopes of easing congestion by getting people out of their cars."

The article notes that the young woman has been blogging her bus experiences, and you can check that out as well:

Snob on a Bus

Seems like kind of a ditz, but it takes all kinds, I guess.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 11, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> This L.A. Times "Column One" feature is about a young woman - a midwestern transplant to Los Angeles - who turns to riding the bus when facing newly-reduced circumstances (though not so reduced that she moves from pricey Brentwood). It includes a fairly ridiculous passage about riding the bus under the influence, but better that than driving, right?
> Riding the bus changes her view
> 
> "Carr represents a relatively small but highly important segment of the MTA's passenger base: people who could commute by car but take the bus instead. Such 'discretionary riders' currently make up a little more than a quarter of total ridership.
> ...


I recently took a job in Springfield (quite a change from the small rural community in which I used to work), and I discovered there is a bus stop that services my office building. So I've tried mass transit for the last week, and I have to say that although it is much slower than driving, I get so much more accomplished in a day. I can read, write in my journal, work on my thesis, etc.--all things not possible (safely) while driving. I still drive to work, as I come in from out of town, but on my lunch hour or when running an errand after work, the city bus has proven to be quite convenient. Plus, the stories I hear have opened my eyes to a new world. So now that I've become one of those 'discretionary riders,' I have to say my quality of life has improved dramatically. The frustration of driving in a big city--the primary reason I take Amtrak to the cities--has now been eliminated from my daily commute to a small city as well.


----------

